# bouton demarrage defectueux



## yerimacm (14 Mars 2014)

Bonjour chers forumistes, 
j'ai un souci avec mon ipad mini, en fait le bouton d'alimentation à un problème et donc je n'arrive plus a éteindre ma tablette, il est allumé 24/24 et je suis tout le temps obligé de le mettre sous tension. Ma question est simple, n'y a til pas d'application qui me permettra de redémarrer la tablette pour que je puisse la faire respirer un tout petit peu?
NB: Si je léteint il ne redémarrera plus donc je veux juste le redémarrer.


----------



## Maestro31 (14 Mars 2014)

Si tu l'éteins et que tu branches ton cable connecté à l'ordi avec Itunes, la tablette est sensée démarrer toute seule. C'est pas tout à fait ce que tu recherches mais c'est certainement plus facile dans le cas où l'extinction surviendrait quand même et pas besoin de logiciel.


----------



## yerimacm (14 Mars 2014)

Merci, je pense que c'est un debut à ma solution. je vais telecharger Itunes


----------



## Maestro31 (14 Mars 2014)

Ca devrait fonctionner aussi sans Itunes


----------



## yerimacm (14 Mars 2014)

Comment ça maestro?


----------



## cillab (14 Mars 2014)

yerimacm a dit:


> Bonjour chers forumistes,
> j'ai un souci avec mon ipad mini, en fait le bouton d'alimentation à un problème et donc je n'arrive plus a éteindre ma tablette, il est allumé 24/24 et je suis tout le temps obligé de le mettre sous tension. Ma question est simple, n'y a til pas d'application qui me permettra de redémarrer la tablette pour que je puisse la faire respirer un tout petit peu?
> NB: Si je léteint il ne redémarrera plus donc je veux juste le redémarrer.



 je suppose q'il n'est plus sous garantie
sinon tu peut toujour le faire réparer ,chez un consessionaire APPLE


----------



## Maestro31 (14 Mars 2014)

Le fait qu'il démarre seul n'est pas le fait d'Itunes mais parce qu'il est branché à une source d'alimentation.


----------

